# NHOS continued 2



## Migrant13 (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Bjorn (Feb 15, 2016)

That halo on the kovachii hybrid.....I have seen it somewhere is it Jason Fisher x kovachii?


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 15, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> That halo on the kovachii hybrid.....I have seen it somewhere is it Jason Fisher x kovachii?



It's Haley Decker crossed back with kovachii.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> It's Haley Decker crossed back with kovachii.



Interesting, the pouch is different from the Phrag. Glen Decker but the halo on the lateral sepals/petals is similar!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2016)

Good show. Thanks.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for all those nice pics !!!! Jean


----------

